# Celeste Frame: Is it worth saving?



## rothenfield (Jul 13, 2009)

The day I saw it, I about started crying. I like steel bikes and the nostalgia associated with them. But, I was always looking for the good Japanese and Trek stuff from the mid-80's. I considered the Italian bikes as exotic beauties that were out of my league. How I ended up with a mid-90's celeste reporto corse TSX is a whole nother thread. I am now a confirmed Bianchi lover. I had grand plans of buying Chorus components all-around and even having her refinished back to her original celeste pearl clearcoat deliciousness. Then I found the crack in the headtube lug. I've discussed this with enough quality framebuilders to believe that the frame can be saved. But, when you start adding up the $$$ dollar signs, there is obviously a point at which it doesn't make any dollars and sense anymore. After it is all said and done, as much Bianchi love as there is out there, is there a point when it is time to call in the Bianchi Intervention Team to walk a person back from the edge.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

not worth it IMHO. Unless you have an attachment to that particular frame, I would ditch it and search for a new one on the 'bay or CL. I saw a nice NOS celeste Bianchi SLX with chromed steel fork from the mid 80's that sold for $550. I would have bought it had it been my size. To view the old link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260431032828&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## rothenfield (Jul 13, 2009)

That's the problem right there. $550 for a frameset? And I bet it would have brought more if it had been celeste, it looks blue to me. And you still have to get the gruppo. I just bought a 99 Specialized Allez frameset for $225 so I can build up another road bike as I tear down the Bianchi in preparation for the frame builders inspection. For about $600, I could probably have the lug rebrazed, (If that's all it needs), and have it refinished back to original. I saw a TSX exactly like mine with a Chorus group asking $1700. Not saying that that is what it sold for. But for $1700, you could buy a pretty nice new road bike. 

I think I "am" attached to this frame somewhat. It is my first hand-made Italian. And, I don't think I'm being sentimental when I say that it is a joy to ride. I've owned several other steel frame bikes, but this one is far and away the tightest, most precise, and fastest steel bike that I've ever ridden. Your not doing a very good job talking me out of this!


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

rothenfield said:


> That's the problem right there. $550 for a frameset? And I bet it would have brought more if it had been celeste, it looks blue to me. And you still have to get the gruppo. I just bought a 99 Specialized Allez frameset for $225 so I can build up another road bike as I tear down the Bianchi in preparation for the frame builders inspection. For about $600, I could probably have the lug rebrazed, (If that's all it needs), and have it refinished back to original. I saw a TSX exactly like mine with a Chorus group asking $1700. Not saying that that is what it sold for. But for $1700, you could buy a pretty nice new road bike.
> 
> I think I "am" attached to this frame somewhat. It is my first hand-made Italian. And, I don't think I'm being sentimental when I say that it is a joy to ride. I've owned several other steel frame bikes, but this one is far and away the tightest, most precise, and fastest steel bike that I've ever ridden. Your not doing a very good job talking me out of this!


I was in a similar situation but self inflicted. I ran my Merckx SLX into a curb at 20mph. Not too bright. I ended up donating the bike to a custom builder who was going to show his apprentice how to repair the damage caused by an idiot. It may never look like a Merckx again, but the apprentice needs a bike and at least its life will continue. But IMO no one but you can put a value on what THIS bike is worth to you.

b21


----------



## rothenfield (Jul 13, 2009)

Thought I'd post one more pic with the new Selle SLR saddle for posterity. I'm going riding one more time and then tearing it down to the frame for the builders inspection. The guys name is Paul Sadoff of Rock Lobster Cycles and he has a good reputation around here.
I'll see what he says and make a decision then.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It is certainly salvangeble.... Is that really a crack in the lug or just a deep gouge?


----------



## rothenfield (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm pretty convinced it's a crack. It's actually easier to imagine in the photo I took before I butchered the paint away. The thing that drew my attention was the appearance of rust. This is an all chrome frame, 'why would there be rust', was my thinking. The frame builder I want to have look at it wont be back until next weekend. He's seen this photo and thinks it may be a manufacturing error in that the lug was not completely brazed thereby allowing stress to build in that area leading to a crack. If that is all it is, it can be rebrazed fairly easily. Of course, the paint will have to be stripped away. If, however, the crack was caused by a head-on impact, the tube may be cracked as well. And that will be the end of this frame.

I know it looks minute, but that apparently is all it takes.


----------

